# Adding user to group wheel



## merk (Aug 11, 2004)

I was wondering how to add a user to group wheel.  I got to NetInfo manager and add my user to the wheel group.  But when I list what groups I belong to it never lists wheel.  I also tried adding my user to the groups file in /etc.  Any help would be appriciated.  I am not that familar with OS X  or BSD.


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 11, 2004)

When you added yourself to the group with NetInfo Manager, how did you do it exactly ?

You have to add a value to the Users element with, not just edit the existing value.

Correct way: http://mirror.michaelsanford.com/correct.jpg
Incorrect way: http://mirror.michaelsanford.com/incorrect.jpg


----------



## merk (Aug 11, 2004)

Thank you very much.  I was not adding the user correctly.  I have only had a mac for about two weeks.  It has been a very pleasent experience so far.  I appriciate the screen shots, although in a different language they where very helpful.  Now I have my user added to group wheel.  

Thank You


----------



## michaelsanford (Aug 12, 2004)

No problem!


----------

